# Where the rubber meets the road....



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here we are boys and girls....a little taste of what prepping is all about.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Amen. Presumably most here have a fair stash of everything needful to get by for a stretch of time. Just stay the heck home if you possibly can.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Laughing all the way past Walmart and local jam packed grocery stores. Who's the crazy old guy now Gen Xers


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You know what it reminds me of? Waiting for hurricane Sandy. The day before the storm hit and listening to the news reports. I still remember the governor Christi telling everyone this was gonna be really bad. I remember moving all my sewing machines away from the area of the house where I was afraid pine trees might come down (one did!). Anyway, it's got that feel to it; the calm before the storm. 

We'll get through this. God is good. Hell is hot. God's giving us all a good spanking in order to wake us up. We really need it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denver said:


> Laughing all the way past Walmart and local jam packed grocery stores. Who's the crazy old guy now Gen Xers


I feel sorry for those people. "It is a survival trait to take a risk seriously before it engulfs you." Some smart guy somewhere said that.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Thankful to be paying enough attention to this forum and other places to know to get anything we need before it's too late. We are pretty decent about keeping a stock of food and everyday items, so we didn't have to go crazy buying things. We did get some extra toilet paper (girlfriend just happened to be out, talk about bad timing), I grabbed one package of 6 mega rolls that if she leaves it alone would last me 6 months. When I got home I realized I already had another package so I have a year's worth haha. She buys the cheaper brand for herself and got cheap package of like 36 rolls, she said she is good for 3 weeks... it really grinds my gears when she steals one of my rolls and tries to replace it with one of her cheap rolls later!

Anyway she told me this morning that there were a couple of people on the neighborhood app asking if anyone knew where to get toilet paper, "some people actually have to wipe their ass" it said.
I convinced my girlfriend a long time ago to stop going to the store after work every day for any little thing she needs. If you have a supply at home you don't have to depend on the store everyday.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have food, water, meds, shelter, Sanitation, defense covered. It’s the economic part that is going to be tricky for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tried of clicking the likes. Yall got this. Like many of you we have purchased nothing we do not normally do. We would be good for a long time if every store was empty.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Amen. Presumably most here have a fair stash of everything needful to get by for a stretch of time. *Just stay the heck home i*f you possibly can.


Yeah except who pays the bills though?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah except who pays the bills though?


Santa.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Santa.


The kung fu virus killed the poor old jolly soul. Rudolf the wino nose reindeer is dead now too from snorting fairy dust infected with kung fu.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

THIS is the thread I waiting for on this site about Coronavirus! Well done folks!

I was reading a couple of the other threads on the virus getting more and more pissed off as I read each post because I thought ya'll were freaking out over it. I even almost posted a pretty harsh rebuke but fortunately I had a couple of long flights home last night and did not have time. So my sincere apologies for thinking badly of some of yous.

Yes, this is WHY we are prepared in the first place; so we DON'T have to get excited when some little bump in the road happens. And yes, in the grand scheme of life, Coronavirus is a small bump in the road that will be largely forgotten in a year or two.

Be safe ya'll.

P.S. On Santa... Thank God that fat f$%k is dead! I was getting really tired of him stealing my cookies!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Santa.


If only.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> The kung fu virus killed the poor old jolly soul. Rudolf the wino nose reindeer is dead now too from snorting fairy dust infected with kung fu.


Oprah?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Oprah?


Not my roots.

huh?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I give up.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> I give up.


give up what? I didn't get the oprah reference ? what did you mean?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Inor said:


> Yes, this is WHY we are prepared in the first place; so we DON'T have to get excited when some little bump in the road happens.


Exactly. I cant't thank my grandparents and parents enough for all those summers in the garden and all that canning in the fall. Prepping has been a way of life with us before the term was made popular. Who knows what the coming days and weeks have in store for us, but at least those of us here will have a head start.

Kind of reminds me of that fable the "Ant and the Grasshopper".


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> give up what? I didn't get the oprah reference ? what did you mean?


Oprah will pay the bills so we don't have to work


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah except who pays the bills though?


AOC and Nancy and the Burn got the tap live it. Excuse me I was confused they are paying it but will bill you times 50 plus interest for the next 75 years in taxes for other stuff.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And just like that.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:vs_peace:

I shouldn't be having so much fun with this but I am!!!!!!!!!

We go through Ice/Snow/Tropical Storms/Hurricane Remnant Threats etc and we watch people get stupid. 

This is beyond stupid if you ask me. Stay tuned, I'm thinking it will get stupider and stupider over the next few days and possibly weeks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> give up what? I didn't get the oprah reference ? what did you mean?


Sorry, I thought you were joshing me. Oprah is famous for giving away free stuff like Santa Claus.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

And speaking of Tom Hanks, he's in isolation in Australia after testing positive for COVID-19.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Sorry, I thought you were joshing me. Oprah is famous for giving away free stuff like Santa Claus.


No really... not an oprah fan so don't know much about her but I knew she was in "roots"


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> :vs_peace:m
> 
> I shouldn't be having so much fun with this but I am!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It's a secret government plot! All that toilet paper that's been sold off was manufactured with a secret enzyme that rots your brain. As we wipe, we will get more and more stupid!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> No really... not an oprah fan so don't know much about her but I knew she was in "roots"


Think you're confusing a different film/show.
I can't find where Oprah Winfrey was ever in "Roots".
Maybe you're a fan of "The Color Purple"?

Oprah Winfrey on IMDB

See? This is what isolation leads us to.
I'm going to plant a flag on the hill of "Oprah was never in Roots", and you're gonna have to knock me off of it.... for fun?

This corona-crap better be over quick. 3 weeks with my kids at home is gonna drive me nuts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

By the way, here's a handy chart to see if you might have the CoViD-19 infection:








According to this, I've had it off and on for the past 15 years, and never knew it!
:roll:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Think you're confusing a different film/show.
> I can't find where Oprah Winfrey was ever in "Roots".
> Maybe you're a fan of "The Color Purple"?
> 
> ...


Roots, coloring purple people eater yeah something like that didn't watch either one.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> :vs_peace:
> 
> I shouldn't be having so much fun with this but I am!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, it will. Stupid and very, very bad.
You see how people are reacting now, right?
As of today, just under 2500 cases confirmed in the US.
​Just wait until the results of all that Walmart etc drive-through covid testing are made public.
By Fri of next week - positive cases could be in the tens, if not hundreds, of thousands; depending on how many tests are done by then.

CoVid19 is already everywhere, people just dont know it yet.
Soon, they'll know...then it's sally bar the door.
So much for 'Ignorance is bliss"


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Did something happen?? What did I miss?? Oh well, back to cutting firewood and working on the boat. Fishing opener is only month and a half away. Of course I'll be ready ahead of time.


----------

